# ده امتحان المقابلة بتاع شركة Metito - هل ممكن حل لهذه المسألة



## sherkimo (25 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم

امتحنت في مسألة واحدة من وجهة نظري ( عجيبة ) بخصوص التقديم في شركة Metito 

وهي تعمل في مجال محطات المياة وتحليتها 


المسألة بخصوص الطلمبات ، ارجوا من الخبراء و المحترفين حل هذه المسألة

انا حليت بس مش متأكد من حلي والله 



المسألة كما ترون ، مضخة تسحب من بحيرة ( Fresh water ) و المضخة من النوع الطاردة المركزية

Centrifugal Pump ، المسافة من الطلمبة للبحيرة ( طول خط السحب 3 م )

وطول خط الطرد من الطلمبة للخزان 100 م ( مائة متر ) وانا استعجبت من الطول - مقدار الضخ

Flow rate = 60 m3/ h

المطلوب الآتي :

Compute the Motor Size

Calculate suction Dimension & Disharge Dimension

Calculate The Friction on both suction & Disharge side

What is your Comment About Disharge line 

What is the solution for this system if we want to make this pump discharge about 600 ( m3 / Day ) along 24 h/ / 7

Draw the Pump Curve for this system

Calculate The Generated Power & effieincy if we replace Specific 
Gravity Of Water to be another liquid with Sp.G = 1.4


Re- calcalute all above required if we replace Suction line to be 8m instead of 3m


المسألة مفيهاش حاجة ناقصة والله وانا متأكد منها ، ياريت اشوف رأيكم في الحل 

والله العظيم مش اختبار ليكم ، بس لما شفت المسألة دماغي اتشلت 


في انتظار اجابتكم


----------



## بحر الهوى (11 يناير 2013)

بص انا بتاع كهرباء ممكن اقولك اى شىء عنها ام دى فلا انا بعمل فى متيتو بس هى 
مش بالصوره أللى انتو متخيلينها


----------



## محمود كمياء (15 يناير 2013)

ما المقصود بالصورة اللى انتو متخيلنها ياريت التوضيح


----------

